# Rice alternatives



## kentish maid (May 4, 2018)

Had this with my curry tonight, quite good

Multi greens rice - broccoli, curly kale, spinach, courgette and seaweed

http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-4-multi-greens-rice-steam-bags-600g/p/68854


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

why do all the tasty looking stuff always have to be available at places that aren't available to me!  lol
Asda do something similar 'Asda Slimzone 4 Steam Bags Rainbow Riced Vegetables' slightly higher at 4.3g per sachet xx


----------



## kentish maid (May 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> why do all the tasty looking stuff always have to be available at places that aren't available to me!  lol
> Asda do something similar 'Asda Slimzone 4 Steam Bags Rainbow Riced Vegetables' slightly higher at 4.3g per sachet xx


Iceland deliver I think, but there may be a minimum spend. I think I remember you saying once you only have a small freezer but they do things like Broghies and other non frozen stuff


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Iceland deliver I think, but there may be a minimum spend. I think I remember you saying once you only have a small freezer but they do things like Broghies and other non frozen stuff


Yes I know they do food cupboard and household and everything as well but I've used their website in the past to check and they don't deliver in my area xx


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2018)

I only had broccoli rice once, from asda, & loved it! But, haven't found it anywhere else! Asda stopped selling it for lack of demand! I hate cauliflower as, apparently, I'm a super taster (lots of tastebuds on the tongue) & find it very bitter! I love the metallic taste of iron in broccoli &, along with spinach, one of my favourite green iron rich vegetables! I could distinguish the lack of 2tsp less sugar in a big vat of curry sauce. I used to taste all of the sauces at our family restaurant everyday for many years as, the chefs couldn't taste that small a difference!

I've been low in iron for some time, don't know for how long, & am taking iron tablets so, can't eat too much of iron rich foods for the next few months! But, I usually eat a lot of vegetables! Was practically a vegetarian for 6 years because of a fatty liver which seems to have healed itself & only started eating meat again very recently!


----------



## kentish maid (May 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yes I know they do food cupboard and household and everything as well but I've used their website in the past to check and they don't deliver in my area xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

kentish maid said:


>


I know, its horrible lol xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2018)

I haven't been to Iceland for years.  They have some unusual high carb stuff that amused me, such as a double decker pizza!  Like one layer isn't enough.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 5, 2018)

Never heard of Broccoli rice Hmmm


----------



## Kaylz (May 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Never heard of Broccoli rice Hmmm


Say what? It is available at Morrisons  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (May 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Say what? It is available at Morrisons  xx


Hmmm
Need to walk around with my eyes open in future lol 
I was looking for Cauliflower Rice nobody told me about Broccoli Rice so not my fault


----------



## Radders (May 5, 2018)

The trouble with ready made broccoli and cauli rice is it goes off really quickly so as well as being expensive, it can end up being wasted. I don’t really find I need my veg pre-crumbled. If I want it to mix in and absorb flavours I just cook it in smaller chunks then mix it on the plate. Less waste and much cheaper.


----------



## kentish maid (May 5, 2018)

Radders said:


> The trouble with ready made broccoli and cauli rice is it goes off really quickly so as well as being expensive, it can end up being wasted. I don’t really find I need my veg pre-crumbled. If I want it to mix in and absorb flavours I just cook it in smaller chunks then mix it on the plate. Less waste and much cheaper.


Must admit I usually cook spinach, broccoli or cauliflower to mix in with my curry, but as this was frozen single portions I thought I'd give it a try, the other half still insists on 'proper rice' though . I hadn't thought of using courgette with a curry though, although I know there is a couregetti spaghetti, which I must admit does not appeal


----------



## Radders (May 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Must admit I usually cook spinach, broccoli or cauliflower to mix in with my curry, but as this was frozen single portions I thought I'd give it a try, the other half still insists on 'proper rice' though . I hadn't thought of using courgette with a curry though, although I know there is a couregetti spaghetti, which I must admit does not appeal


We bought a spiraliser from Lakeland and it is very easy and quick to make courgette noodles with it. My other half doesn’t like courgettes but doesn’t mind them cooked in this form, lightly sautéed in butter. Also quite nice raw in salad.


----------



## kentish maid (May 5, 2018)

Radders said:


> We bought a spiraliser from Lakeland and it is very easy and quick to make courgette noodles with it. My other half doesn’t like courgettes but doesn’t mind them cooked in this form, lightly sautéed in butter. Also quite nice raw in salad.


Must give that a try, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Heath o (May 5, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Iceland deliver I think, but there may be a minimum spend. I think I remember you saying once you only have a small freezer but they do things like Broghies and other non frozen stuff


Yes think it's £25 instore or £35 online,x


----------



## Carolg (May 9, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I only had broccoli rice once, from asda, & loved it! But, haven't found it anywhere else! Asda stopped selling it for lack of demand! I hate cauliflower as, apparently, I'm a super taster (lots of tastebuds on the tongue) & find it very bitter! I love the metallic taste of iron in broccoli &, along with spinach, one of my favourite green iron rich vegetables! I could distinguish the lack of 2tsp less sugar in a big vat of curry sauce. I used to taste all of the sauces at our family restaurant everyday for many years as, the chefs couldn't taste that small a difference!
> 
> I've been low in iron for some time, don't know for how long, & am taking iron tablets so, can't eat too much of iron rich foods for the next few months! But, I usually eat a lot of vegetables! Was practically a vegetarian for 6 years because of a fatty liver which seems to have healed itself & only started eating meat again very recently!


Try Sainsbury’s


----------



## Lanny (May 9, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Try Sainsbury’s



Thanks very much @Carolg  Just checked their website!

I'd forgotten about Sainsburys because the closest is 8 miles away, I don't drive, & they didn't deliver to me but, they DO deliver now! Never understood why they didn't as ASDA is in the same town, 8 miles away, & they deliver!

I haven't shopped at Sainsburys for 10+ years though & not familar with their products!


----------



## Carolg (May 10, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Thanks very much @Carolg  Just checked their website!
> 
> I'd forgotten about Sainsburys because the closest is 8 miles away, I don't drive, & they didn't deliver to me but, they DO deliver now! Never understood why they didn't as ASDA is in the same town, 8 miles away, & they deliver!
> 
> I haven't shopped at Sainsburys for 10+ years though & not familar with their products!


They also do mushroom mince which is good


----------



## Lanny (May 10, 2018)

Carolg said:


> They also do mushroom mince which is good



Thanks @Carolg  Will have a good look round their website!


----------



## Sally W (May 13, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Had this with my curry tonight, quite good
> 
> Multi greens rice - broccoli, curly kale, spinach, courgette and seaweed
> 
> http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-4-multi-greens-rice-steam-bags-600g/p/68854


Thanks KM. had some with my chicken. Not as nice as celeriac rice but when time is rushed this makes a good alternative


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 13, 2018)

Aldi do fresh cauliflower rice and broccoli rice and frozen cauliflower rice (not sure if they do broccoli rice frozen as well). One of the cauliflower packets had split once and the smell was rather unpleasant! I've never had any of it I just have normal wholegrain rice.


----------

